# Beloved Tombstone Video Tutorial (2 part video)



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellent work!
Just beautiful


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ditto what bobzilla ^^ said! 

I have a few questions. First, did you have to leave her on the platform you constructed her on, and 
an impolite question-how heavy is she(as in do you need a forklift to move the whole shebang)?

Went through all of your youtube vids, and subscribed. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I said it on your YouTube page as well, but just stunning!!! Great videos.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## redd1981 (Sep 24, 2013)

Incredible work!


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hauntingly beautiful !!


----------



## BarbaraJoZ (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks punineater. Yes, by design she is forever affixed to the base. For something this big, I had to have a permanent base. For the weight....it's really not very heavy. I'm guessing 50 pounds max. It's all styrofoam, paint, plaster, and just a bit of wood. I can easily move her myself.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Really nice job on the videos. Makes me tempted to try it myself....just have to figure out where to store it.

I am curious as to the cost of the hands and any specifics that would help me find them on ebay.


----------



## BarbaraJoZ (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank-you!


----------

